# Carthago delenda est [pronunciation]



## ondachica

Where could one go to hear CARTHAGO DELENDA EST pronounced in Latin? (Sorry to capitalize, but Latin has no lower case letters, true?)  Thank you, in advance.  


_*DUM SPIRO SPERO*_  Ondachica


----------



## kreiner

Do you actually want an mp3 of Cato? Seriously, if you want to know how this sentence is pronounced in Latin, you should know that the vowels a, e, o have a non-diphthonged sound: ah, eh, oh. And th sounds like t.


----------



## Cagey

We have a section on Resources in the thread linked through the sticky at the top of the page.  It includes a website that has audio files of the sounds kreiener describes above: CLICK HERE.


----------



## ondachica

kreiner said:


> Do you actually want an mp3 of Cato? Seriously, if you want to know how this sentence is pronounced in Latin, you should know that the vowels a, e, o have a non-diphthonged sound: ah, eh, oh. And th sounds like t.


----------



## ondachica

Thank you, it was the pronunciation of the TH that had me wondering.  I want a site like FORVO but where the pronunciations are known to be correct.  On FORVO, Carthago was pronounced by an Argentinian who did NOT pronounce it like the letter T.  [And actually, I would *love* mp3's of ancient Roman orators ;0)]


----------



## kreiner

Well, since Latin has no aspirated consonants, they used "th" to indicate that sound. But only very educated Romans would pronounce it that way... and not always.


----------



## Outsider

In principle, the "th" in "Carthago" would be pronounced like the "t" in English "Tom".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Puse en Forvo una pronunciación, grabada por mí, de la frase.


----------

